# starting the countdown



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

25 days.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't wait for dove season! Do you guys take your Vizsla out for dove? Figuring since it's her first year probably not wise to take her to dove opener with so many shotguns/hunters. Looking more forward to October 19 for Quail and Chukar though. Be awesome to finally have a dog to hunt with. Never have actually hunted (besides training) with a dog before.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Dove' and Never forget the early opener timber Birds 'Grouse'

they eat real great as well

and the feed and stack in bunches near all timber lines 

Rudy loves hooking up on these ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, I take mine dove hunting.
I remember his first dove hunts. We would have the field to ourselves. Easier for him to become accustom to what was being asked of him. Overtime I started hunting him with more people.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish we had grouse in Texas.
Here its dove, then early teal season.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as tex. Not much grouse out here in So Cal, but of course there is tons of dove, and hopefully some Eurasians out where we hunt. The Eurasians are fun, and get more meat out them!

I'll prolly take my girl out a little bit later in the season. She is a retrieving machine.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Not dove but prairie chicken season opens two weeks later.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Early season Ruffed Grouse = Good. Wear your hunter orange on the logging trails.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, your counting down to the opening of bird season. : : 

I thought you were counting down to something really important! Like your anniversary, wife's birthday, birth of a grand child.  

Well there is still time to get the shotgun out, get cleaned and oiled. Take your V out for a few more conditioning runs. A few trips to the trap range for practice. 

Relax, put your feet up, have a beer, the countdown will go on forever. : 

Have a great opening day...  

RT


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Oh, your counting down to the opening of bird season. : :
> 
> I thought you were counting down to something really important! Like your anniversary, wife's birthday, birth of a grand child.
> 
> ...


September 1st is the start of seven months of hunting.
We have already been scouting fields, and getting the dogs ready. They go for their rattle snake vaccine today. 
You gotta have your priorities in order. My daughter is a sweetheart, she is getting married May 10th. She set that date because there is no bird season at that time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

24


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D

Lets dance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

20


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

19


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Sept 1 4 doves woodcock woodducks & teal - can also start 2 set birds - Nov 11 4 grouse & quail I have not told PIKE yet - why make him suffer along with me !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

17


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

Raw Real Remote

lock and load


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Quite a few of our dove hunts would not be considered raw or remote. Its just a few hundred acres of farm land, dogs and good friends. Close enough for me to get in a evening hunt during the week.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We have feeders and get many wild traveling dove for a stop feed and water as they make there push 

the Reds Go a tad froggy when they do and at night nothing beats a window open and the choo coo of the wild dove to rest your size 22" mellon to sleeply land

Have a blast Dep"

I think will make are first stands at the Timber lines For Grouse 

and I have a 3rd Pup!!!!!!!!!!!!

All said no I name him SirCoppertopper 2

almost 8 months

a goof quit on he is a well breed dandy and already willing to flex

The V Team is now 3 will swing tight and protect baby Willows rights coming in"

The Log beds getting a tad tighter ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Post up some pics of your new red boy.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8 ball corner pocket

We have the blocker here


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Rudy, you should do a proper intro post on the new guy! Did you just bring him home today?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Much respect to you einspanner 

this is a Come back push for me


and I am being kind on the next statements

My once bud failed him badly listed the things all wrong.

I knew the boy well and called bs and time for a lookie see 

I went for a look see

2 hours near perfect

Him out of the picture 

and the conditions for this great boy were pathetic.


We had a boy Man up talk ;D

once were all swimming and ready

SirCopper Topper 2 will stand 

and thanks bro

I need a cut and ice man bad ;D 

How are you in close working end swell?

Always rub always from the eyes out

it matters 

The Comeback


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad you could get him out of a bad situation and hopefully educate his former owner. BUT, we want to see more pictures! 



Rudy said:


> I need a cut and ice man bad ;D
> 
> How are you in close working end swell?


I do need a job, but since I had to look up what an endswell is, I'm guessing I'm not your girl. I'll go watch the Rocky movies and get back to you.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rudy! Congrats on CT2! You'll have to post pictures and his story for us. He looks like a beauty- still a pup?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have his papers yet

trust me I WILL SOON

about 7 months and doing it all for me

2 males 1 girl pre coming into her first maxi pad baby Willow :

I love nuts but this maybe a bit froggy soon ;D

like my farm animals once

Bring out the Master Blaster Bander and them Boys are popcorn Nuts ;D

he heels like a champ with big Rud 

Ps some relief to baby Willow the Boys maybe happy happy gay

lmao

who humps who" :

Run Daddy

Both Boys :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

8


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

chopped a couple of rows of sunflowers yesterday - I would say we have at least 10k doves coming to the field in the morning and evening - let the GAMES BEGIN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

REM lets see some live action Bro 

and not mixing whiskey ;D

mates Yours Live action real hunting and meat

cant wait ;D

Leave the ice Cubes at home


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cabelas has the mojo voodo dove decoy on sale for $30 - these do WORK !!!!!!! PS Dick's has same price + free shipping


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

That countdown is getting short. Blaze is mostly retired from hunting, but her nephew Dash is raring to go. It all starts in September for us in Texas. 

Dove first of course. Dash Rip Rock with his first last year. 










Then comes Resident Goose season. Last year with Blaze retrieving while blind. 










Along with Teal season. 










And who could forget the skinny bird everyone forgets, our early Rail season.










If Dash is a good boy, I might even let Dash follow his aunt's Blaze's footsteps and hunt a little fur at the end of the month. 










;D *Can't wait!* ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Doves - a soft bird in the mouth - feathers every were - from that 2 ducks & grouse that I hate walking Thur - versatile V is a understatement - the drive 2 point & bring back 2 hand - giVe me a V eVery time - & after all these YEARS - I'm not wrong !!!!!!!! they R gundogs !!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

THANK YOU SNIPER 

REAL DEALS NOT GOOFS WITH MORE LAME WORDS 

THANK LORDY NOT A COPY AND PASTER OR A DULLER BLOGGER 

AND NEVER A REAL TRAIL MIX

AND LOOKS TO ME RAW REAL REMOTE 

EARNED 

YOUR V IS THE BOMBER EARLY NOV MY CREW WILL FIGHT ARE BEST TO STACK SOME **** BIRDS AS WELL

AND CAPS I AM NOT YELLING

A NEW MED HAS F UP MY EYES AGAIN



THIS IS REAL BIRD V DOMINATION

AND MADE ME A TAD FROGGY

AWESOME JOB AND PICS" 

BLAZE AND DASH MY BALL CAP TIPS TO THEM

WILL GAME UP LIVE RIGHT HERE


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Got that Tropical Storm Ivo going right through California Dove hunting spots (Imperial Valley, Blythe, Palm Springs). As well as some Arizona areas as well (Yuma is the only one I know of). Will definitely be an interesting hunt in Southern California this year with rain and lightning/thunder just a few days before the season starts. Hopefully most of the birds stay, but I am not feeling too confident from prior years of hunting after a storm has rolled through. 

Good thing I mostly go just to get out and spend some time with friends/family every year on the dove hunt. Being able to get some dove kabobs is just a little icing on the cake!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Come on Sunday...


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Almost there!


----------

